# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Afbouwen van Benzodiazepines zoals o.a rivotril

## Robin Lecol

Ik ben zelf op onderzoek uitgegaan nadat ik 8 jaar lang Rivotril heb geslikt voor rustig ontspannen te kunnen slapen , dit op Dr voorschrift, door de verslavende werking hiervan kom je hier bijna onmogelijk van af, via via heb ik nu iets wat super werkt ik ben dan ook al maanden volledig van de medicatie af.
Ik wil hiermee veel mensen helpen die maar door artsen deze vreselijke medicatie voor geschreven krijgen en waar geen weg meer terug voor is, maar hier is de natuurlijke oplossing
Uit eigen ervaring succes gegarandeerd kijk op www.slaapnatuurlijk.123website.nl voor vragen mail [email protected]

----------


## Benzohater

Hallo, de laatste reactie op dit forum is al van even geleden maar aangezien het veel gelezen is, wil ik ook mijn steentje bijdragen. Ik ken de hel van het benzodiazepinengebruik maar al te goed. Ik ben een man van 51 jaar. In 2010 kwam ik door de crisis in de problemen en liep ook nog mijn relatie stuk. Ik had zoveel stress in die tijd dat ik niet meer kon slapen. Daar werd ik steeds depressiever en wanhopiger van. Ik was nog steeds geen voorstander van chemie maar op enig moment kon ik er niet meer onderuit. Het begon met Zolpidem en daar sliep ik enkele weken goed op. Ik ben eindeloos op zoek gegaan naar de werking van Zolpidem en kwam zo uit bij de gaba-receptoren. Na gebruik van Zolpidem op mijn eigen verzoek overgezet naar Rivotril druppels. Ik las daar veel positieve ervaringen over van mensen.

En natuurlijk werd het gebruik steeds meer. Ik begon allerlei klachten te krijgen zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk, maar weet dat niet aan de Rivotril. Ik kreeg diagnoses van Fybriomyalgie, Me/CVS, PTSS, Hyperacusis, reuma, en nog wel een paar.
Geen enkele dokter of psych heeft ooit maar iets gezegd over het gebruik van de Rivotril en de mogelijke bijwerkingen.
Er is op enig moment ook nog Cymbalta voorgeschreven door een pijnarts maar daar werd ik helemaal idioot van. Ik kwam met spoed bij een arts terecht en die wilde me Haldol voorschrijven omdat hij dacht dat ik een psychose had. Dat heb ik niet ingenomen maar er begon me langzaam iets duidelijk te worden. Op een forum kwam ik op een dag een opmerking tegen van een gebruiker van Rivotril die schreef dat hij zo'n last had van zijn spieren en dat het na staken gebruik grotendeels verdwenen was.
Dat werd een zoektocht en uiteindelijk kwam ik via forums erachter wat een vreselijke benzo de Rivotril is.

Ik ben zo vreselijk dankbaar dat ik op het internet zo veel informatie heb gevonden en met name de filmpjes op youtube (tik maar eens in withdrawal benzodiazepines clonopin) en de Ashton methode hebben me doen inzien dat ik zo snel als mogelijk van het medicijn af moest.

Het heeft me 7 afschuwelijke maanden gekost om het af te bouwen. Ik kan niet beschrijven wat een hel dit is geweest. Het is de meest afgrijselijke periode en tot nu toe de zwartste bladzijde uit mijn leven. Ik overdrijf echt niet.
Vorige week (exact volgens Ashton-schema) de laatste 1 mg valium ingenomen en ik voel me nog steeds afschuwelijk. 

Op de een of andere manier is mij de slapeloosheid bespaard gebleven. Ik slaap natuurlijk niet goed en ben erg moe overdag en vele keren wakker in de nacht, maar echt lang wakker liggen valt wel mee. Bij mij zijn de problemen overdag. Mijn geheugen is zeer slecht, een constant gevoel van zware griep, angsten, paniek, ik heb nauwelijks contact meer met mensen en blijf liever thuis, niets voelt goed of leuk. Ik ben een schaduw geworden van de man die ik ooit was. 
Maar er is geen 1 moment geweest dat ik behoefte had om weer te gaan gebruiken. Ik weet ook zeker dat ik nu klaar ben met de benzo's voor de rest van mijn leven.
Ik kan alleen maar hopen dat het geen permanente schade heeft aangebracht en dat ik weer enigszins zal herstellen. Ik ben nu nog erg bang dat het altijd zo zal blijven.
Ik heb de afgelopen maanden nauwelijks mijn werk kunnen doen als ondernemer en nu dreigen er grote financiële problemen. Ik hoop dat ik het nog kan inhalen.
Ik was een intellectueel en in zekere mate hoogbegaafd maar mijn cognitieve vermogens zijn compleet verdwenen.
Er komt helemaal niets zinnigs uit mijn handen.

Ik kan hier wel een boek over schrijven, ook over de periode dat ik het wel gebruikte en wat ik voor dingen heb gedaan waarvan ik nu denk "was ik dat?".
Er zijn 4 jaar van mijn leven naar de knoppen. En niemand begrijpt het. Tijdens de afbouw adviseerde mijn huisarts op maar weer omhoog te gaan met de dosis, maar dat heb ik nooit gedaan. Dokters kijken niet verder dan hun neus lang is en weten nauwelijks iets van deze medicijnen.

Ik heb hoop. Hoop dat het uiteindelijk wel goed zal komen in mijn hoofd. Mijn lijf gaat steeds iets beter hoewel nog veel problemen met de nek en schouder spieren. Fysiotherapie helpt nog niet echt. Maar de overige klachten zijn langzaam aan het verdwijnen.
Ik heb angsten. Angsten dat er terugval zal komen. De afgelopen maanden had ik de zwaarste depressie ooit. Het kwam door de medicatieafbouw, dat weet ik zeker. Het was absoluut een chemisch veroorzaakte depressie.

Het medicijn Rivotril heeft me 4 jaar lang gemarteld. Echt gemarteld. 

Ik ben ontzettend boos. Boos op mezelf dat ik het zover heb laten komen. Dat ik niet eerder gezocht heb naar de bijwerkingen van dit medicijn. 
Dat ik niet doorgehad heb wat er gaande was en dat de oorzaak in dat medicijn lag.
Ik ben boos op de apotheek.
Ik ben boos op alle dokters en psychiaters en psychologen die zich niet verdiepen in deze materie en klakkeloos herhaalrecepten voorschrijven.
Ik ben boos op de farmaceutische industrie met hun verborgen agenda's en hun geldzucht.

Voor waar het betreft het slapen. Blijkbaar heb ik het vreselijke geluk dat ik nog redelijk slaap. Iets waarvan ik denk dat het me helpt is het volgende. Direct na de afbouw ben ik nadat de valium/diazepam vanwege de halfwaardetijd uit mijn lijf zou moeten zijn GABA van Solgar gaan slikken voor het slapen. Dat is een voedingssupplement. Hoewel de wetenschap zegt dat pure GABA in orale vorm niet de de bloed-hersenbarrière kan passeren, heb ik echt het idee dat dit werkt in combinatie met Melatonine.
De melatonine koop ik bij de drogist in kleine tabletjes en die laat ik vlak voor het slapen onder mijn tong en in de wangzak smelten. Ik neem 2 GABA capsules in en slaap dan tot een uur of 5 in de nacht. Dan moet ik er even uit om te urineren en dan kan ik redelijk snel weer in slaap komen. Voor mij een wonder deze combinatie!
Misschien werkt het als een placebo maar het maakt mij niet uit. Voor mij werkt het echt.

Erg vervelend dat de GABA van Solgar niet in Nederland verkocht mag worden. Via een omweg kan ik het toch bestellen maar dat kan ik hier helaas niet vertellen. Dat was al een zoektocht op zich.

Ik had gedacht dat de hel zou komen na de laatste chemische tablet voor de nacht maar wonder boven wonder viel het ontzettend mee en voel ik me beter dan de laatste maanden van de afbouw.

Er zal nog wel van alles komen ben ik bang, of misschien behoor ik tot de gelukkigen die geen verdere schade heeft opgelopen door dit afschuwelijke medicijn.

Ik wens iedereen die benzo's gebruikt, aan het afbouwen is of in de post-afbouw periode zit heel veel kracht toe. Ik weet wat een hel dit is.
Alles wat hier eerder geschreven is, is waar. 
En voor degenen die overwegen om het te gaan gebruiken: NIET DOEN! Niet voor langere tijd!!
Vertrouw de dokters niet! 
Je glijdt namelijk heeeeel langzaam de afgrond in en dat voelt in het begin ook nog lekker.
En gebruik geen alcohol want dan gebeuren er rare dingen. Ik heb op m'n 50e voor het eerst een strafblad opgelopen vanwege agressie die er bovenkwam door het medicijn. 

Dit was mijn bijdrage voor dit moment. Ik ga de komende tijd misschien nog wel terugkijken hier hoeveel keer het gelezen is. En op een dag wil ik het liefste deze nachtmerrie voor altijd vergeten.
Veel kracht heb ik gehaald uit de Ashton methode. Veel kracht uit de youtube filmpjes en de engelse forums zoals benzobuddies etc.
Ik ben er nu een week vanaf!! En er is geen haar op m,n hoofd die er over denkt om ooit nog te beginnen met benzo's.

----------

